# student visa to pr



## jeni (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi! i'm jeni. I'm on student visa,just wana know if i finished my studies can i stay in nz to find a job? help me,because dont know what to do. Can i apply for permanent residence? thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

jeni said:


> Hi! i'm jeni. I'm on student visa,just wana know if i finished my studies can i stay in nz to find a job? help me,because dont know what to do. Can i apply for permanent residence? thanks


You'll probably find the information you need on Immigration New Zealand - use it to calculate the points you'd receive. The fact your qualification was obtained in NZ might help - but getting a job offer would help even more!


----------

